# Suggestion - Sevenstring.org App?



## Anonymous (Jan 18, 2012)

A while back I remember hearing something about a SS.org app for Iphone/Ipod/Ipad (iguess) I think.
Is this still being worked on, or was it even started. 
I would totally pay a dollar for a SS.org app if so, even cooler if it was free!


----------



## espman (Jan 18, 2012)

Check here - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/feedback-suggestions/133003-sevenstring-apple-iphone-app.html

and here - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/fe...id-iphone-bb-nokia-users-tapatalk-ss-org.html


----------

